# B13 Tires & Rims advise******



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

folks:

B13, 1991, with 205-13-60/Falkens ziex-502's

intended to go up to either: 205-15-50 or 195-15-55, again with Falkens.

priced some rims sizes: 15x7 


what factors to i need to consider if i was to go with the 2 new options. which is the better option in terms of a fit that will not cause any rubbing etc. 
Also i heard that when buying new rims, you should fit the rim up on the front of the car, make sure enough of the lug-nut screw fitting is showing for a secure fit, give the rim a spin and listen for any rubbing, grating sounds etc. What else should i do to ensure that i am putting on the correct size rim.

Please, i am a newbie of soughts all practical advise is welcomed.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Make sure that you have the room for them first, What are you driving now? 13's or 14's? Are you lowered? Its not that you cant run 15's but you need to make sure you have the room, make sure the rim has a proper offset and that when you turn your steering wheel to wither side as well, is this a mail in deal? 

If so get all the sizes and dimentions to make a accurate decision weather you can or not.
205's are tall, your 195 is lower profile then that of the 205, as well you dont want to change your over all gearing going with a taller tire, as well you will suffer loss of engine performance.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Dude, you really need to quit giving tire advice because you don't know what the hell you're talking about. A 205/50/15 is actually a smaller tire than a 195/55/15. 6037PBB, you'll want to make sure you get the correct offset, spacers are a bad idea, they tax your stud lengths, and even putting longer studs in isn't so bright, because you can't increase their diameter to compensate for the increased length without drilling out the holes to do so. But yeah, it's a good idea to go down to a shop and if if you have the rims you'll be putting the tires on, then have them mount up the tire and put it on for you to see how it fits, check for rubbing etc. Sometimes things sound like they'll work well in theory but have a habit of biting us in the ass. But to answer your question, of the two sizes you want to switch to, both aren't that much bigger than what you're running, now, and the 205 is a bit smaller than the 195 is. If you went with a 195/50/15 you'd be almost exactly the same as what you're running now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks very much guys:

to answer Gump, right now i have 205-13-60, Falken zx-502 and I'm not lowered, just regular stock.

Over the weekend i bought the set of rims, they are 15x6.5 rims. See the web link below.

So now the moment of truth - between the two of you guys - Gump and Toolapcfan - what would you all now recc. for tire sizes, give me the pros and cons. It does not necessarily have to be the 205-50's or the 195-55's I was planning to go with, but it has to be Falken zx-502's

Thanks...


http://www.firenzewheels.com/rin_106eng.htm


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

I like those rims...what did they set you back? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I assume you have 175/70/13's for stock tires. Using a wheel/tire size calculator you can determine which will be match your original size.

Like mentioned, 195/50/15 or 215/45/15 is the best fit while 205/55/15 would be 5.4% too slow so your speedometer and odometer readings would be off. If going with too wide of a tire on 7" or larger wheels, more than likely you'd have issues with the front or rear tires rubbing so you should get wheels with an offset of 38 or less.

Width is in mm(millimetres)
Side wall is % of width

By changing the aspect ratio of each you can match the same circumference from original tires to something in a larger size. Personally, I'd keep the ratios the same and you shouldn't run into many problems.
It seems as though a lot of B13 owners use the Kumho ECSTA Supra 712 tires because of the low cost and high performance.
Is there any reason it has to be Falken zx-502's beside the low cost?
I'd suggest looking at this table for a list of options:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/uhp.jsp

EDIT: Thanks sentrapower93 for pointing out stock tire size. It's been a while since I've delt with tire/wheel issues. I used to know but it seems I'm starting to forget things. Therefore, above posted edited to reflect correct tire/wheel sizes.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Stock 13" tires for a 1.6 b13 is 175-70-13. I just mounted my spring/summer wheels/tires this weekend. Rage 5.0 wheels 15x6.5 and Falken ZE-502 tires 195-50-15, man do i miss this set-up during the winter months. My car handles so good now . Bottom line go with the 195-50-15 tire, 22.7" overall diameter same as the 13" stockers...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Guys:

thanks for all the responses. I was out on the road hence my late replying.

BlazinSE-R: it cost the equivelant to U.S.$428.00 for the entire set plus the Lug nuts included. I live in the Caribbean and our exchange rate is $6.30 - US$1. I did some looking around and they were the most reasonable, for size and style.

95SentraB13 and SentraPower93: thanks for all the advise. I think I'll be going 195-55-15 Falkens ;-). I just like my existing Falkens so much - handling, wear, look, aqua-plaining ready...they kept me well planted on my tropical roads for almost 3 years now, I will be going again with them!!

So guys, I belive I have gotton all the info. I need - I guess I owe you guys a round of beers now! - so let us end this thread, and i'll report back when i fit on the Falkens and driven them around a bit.

thanks.


----------

